# seed legalities



## savetheganja (Jan 13, 2007)

is it legal to order inside the US? if so wonderful. If not how safe is it?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 13, 2007)

savetheganja said:
			
		

> is it legal to order inside the US? if so wonderful. If not how safe is it?


No, it's not legal to order seeds if you live in the USA.

Thousands of people do it.

Most get away with it.

Those who don't, (from what I've heard), get a nasty letter in the same box minus the seeds.


----------

